# Rest in paradise Oreo



## swingtown (Apr 14, 2012)

Our bunny Oreo passed away unexpectedly this morning. She injured her foot yesterday by being a rascal and jumping off the couch. She seemed fine at first, but was limping a little bit last night. We felt for broken bones and there were none, but she had started chewing at the injury. We cleaned it up and bandaged it until we could get to the vet this morning. She seemed in great spirits last night and really did not seem in pain at all.

Flashforward to this morning as we were getting her ready to go to the vet's. She jumped a little in our arms, further agitating her foot. At this point we could tell she was in pain. I drove quickly to the vet's. While in the waiting room (we were only there for about 3-4 minutes), I could tell something wasn't quite right. 

She was very lethargic and tired looking. I kept petting her and talking to her the whole time. After about 4 minutes, she passed away while I was petting her. 

Oreo was such a rascally and loving bunny. She would lick you like crazy every time you were near her. We miss you Oreo, binky free. :bunnyangel:


----------



## JimD (Apr 14, 2012)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 14, 2012)

Poor thing. I wonder if it was a heart attack.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 14, 2012)

Aw, poor Oreo  Our girl who died 2 weeks ago was originally named Oreo before we adopted her. Did the vet say why Oreo died? I wonder if she sustained internal injuries during her fall. So sorry your dear bunny died, I'm sure you miss her terribly!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss--rest in peace little girl.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 15, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss of your Sweet Rascally Oreo. 

K


----------



## HEM (Apr 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Oreo


----------

